# JD 400 PTO will not engage



## MrToDo (3 mo ago)

I have what I believe is a 1968 John Deere 400 Front Loader with rear PTO. Here is the Serial # 072407T, have not had luck finding much exact information.

Question - PTO used to engage by the lever on the left floor behind your foot area, however when I put the Grass Hog attachment back on 2 weeks ago, I can't get the PTO to engage. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Will pto control lever move or does pto make a grinding noise?


----------

